# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  valley boards

## daziza

what timber is used for roof valley boards and how wide should it be.

----------


## TermiMonster

2 pieces of 140X22 RS TP side by side would do the trick, or something similar.  
TM

----------


## seriph1

new construction or renovation? 
Particle board flooring (Yellow Tongue) is being used on my mate's extension.  
Our place which is an 1880 Victorian has 6 inch Pine planks laid beside each other.

----------


## intertd6

AS 1684.2     HWD 19mm SWD 22mm of adequate width to support valley flashing (the norm is 150mm each side), particle board NO , it would not support a worker
regards inter

----------


## glock40sw

G'day.
We used to supply 6" & 7" feather edge weather boards to the Brisbane market for valley boards. 
All CCA treated. 
Cutting feather edge W/Bs freehand  is a lost art nowadays. When I was a young bloke we would cut them all day long in the sawmill.
All were 4.5m to 7m long. You knew that at the end of the day, you had earned your pay.... :Biggrin:

----------

